# snowmobile hood



## petersen.mark (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey i guys need some help locating a new hood for my 95 polaris indy lite. My girl friend ran into the back of me last year and cracked the hood. I have a bungee cord holding it down now and it doesn't look to good so i'm hoping to find one to replace it with before the snowmobile season. does anybody know where i could find such a thing. i want it to match the color of the sled obviously. tried looking for them on line no such luck. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Take a look down to the "Vintage Parts" thread here in the snowmobile section. Some of the posts have information on some used parts places. Im familiar with the listing in Mt Pleasant, EM in Yale, theres a guy near Milan. Another place near Mason. Ive heard of one in Glenie,
So that might get you what your looking for. also, craigslist.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Google snowmobile salvage Michigan. There are good salvage yards in the state and you can get a hood probably identical to the one you have for a good price from them.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

There is a place in Howell called Northern Recreation.....Give Rick or Andy a call they are good guys......Mack


----------



## DeafBuck (Jun 8, 2005)

petersen.mark said:


> Hey i guys need some help locating a new hood for my 95 polaris indy lite. My girl friend ran into the back of me last year and cracked the hood. I have a bungee cord holding it down now and it doesn't look to good so i'm hoping to find one to replace it with before the snowmobile season. does anybody know where i could find such a thing. i want it to match the color of the sled obviously. tried looking for them on line no such luck. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


I know My friend he has pile of Polaris stuffs and has many polaris xcr hood i dont know if it is match but it is 1995


----------

